# 1.10.2009 Caravan and Motorhome show Malvern



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.threecounties.co.uk/events/index.php?m=10&y=09#

Any one going?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

A slight possibility we may go for the day on the Sunday-not with motorhome though. Perhaps easier to carry gadgets to the car here than trekking to the car park at the NEC :lol:


----------

